# Socal members - Audio meet?



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you think we have enough members here to start gathering interest for an annual DIYMA meet?
It could either be hosted by someone or at somewhere publicly. We could anywhere from tuning sessions to just an evening with BYO gears for a listening sessions.

I wished I had a place called my own to host the meet. But, other than that, I'd be down to help with anything else. Any interest?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I really wish i was local to some of you guys........i'd definently be in for it........3k+ miles sucks.


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

I know for sure a local friend of mine, Dual700, and myself would be down. I was planning on meeting up with Dual700 next weekend, we can just plan something together, maybe?

Not at my place. But maybe at a local autoshop or something. What area are you thinking of? -- Huntington Beach, Alhambra, Glendale?


David


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

I would, but I don't have anything installed. I'm in Pasadena.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

To be honest, I sold my HU and don't have anything installed at the moment either. I was thinking that the meeting doesn't have to limit to car audio. If we could bring our other DIY home audio stuffs, it'd be great too.
I'm in OC, but anywhere from OC to LA would be fine. Weekends should be best.

Does anybody have a garage or a shop we can use? Some RTAing and hands on tuning session would really be beneficial to some of us. I have lots to learn from you guys. (team lotus? )


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't have a garage, but I do have a termlab mic+laptop; if y'all want to pitch in and buy the termlab RTA software I'll let you use it whenever you want  j/k, but I'm down in covina nearly every weekend, so if someone wants to set something up I can bring at least some toys to play with. 

I'm currently gear-less as well though, since my ranger died on me 2 weeks ago and I haven't started moving stuff to my new car yet.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

xDeLiRiOuSx said:


> I know for sure a local friend of mine, Dual700, and myself would be down. I was planning on meeting up with Dual700 next weekend, we can just plan something together, maybe?
> 
> Not at my place. But maybe at a local autoshop or something. What area are you thinking of? -- Huntington Beach, *Alhambra*, Glendale?
> 
> ...


woah! for the first time ever, my city was mentioned!


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Great!

I hope we get a few more members and start planning.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I can bring Behringer RTA. but need a power outlet and extension cord.
My garage can reach 170 deg at noon, so it's a no no.
I can show up for 2 - 3 hrs, hard to get out having fun while wife at home babysitting, lol

I can bring either car, lol
I live close to flakko (temple city)


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

So who needs some tuning done? 

Dual, I'd like to hear the car with the diyma gears in. Do you have any installed currently?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

im in san gabriel, but i am in oc every week for school, so i could meet up anywhere in la county or oc...

ps. anyone in the area have a table saw i could use?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got one, but it's not entirely accurate  
It should really be my next buy really.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

we just had a meet and greet in denver today. pretty good turnout. Im sure some of them might be interested in a national one. I am interested but I am very limited in my travels due to a certain contract i have in protecting our country.


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

im in thousand oaks/ newbury park. Id be down although I dont have anything installed in my new truck yet. been wating for the add an amp adapter for my dodge's can-bus radio system.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

sqkev said:


> So who needs some tuning done?
> 
> Dual, I'd like to hear the car with the diyma gears in. Do you have any installed currently?


My suv currently has 
BG neo velcro-ed on a pillar
Seas Lotus midbass
Idmax 10D4 V4 -> can be changed to DIYMA 12", just need to change wires.
Alpine CDA-9813 (minimal processing)
Massive RS40.4
PG Tantrum 500.2

My Maxima (iasca car) has:
Alpine DVA-7996
H701
New Lotus RT27F tweeter
New Lotus RW165/1 mids
3 Lotus 10" subs
DLS A4 + A6


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

tough choice between the all lotus car vs. diy car...

bring one with AC if it's hot like today 

This heat wave is killing me, I can't get anything done. I wanted to finish off my TM and some stands but not in a weather like this 


Got any dates suggestions you guys?
Looks like we have more people from LA/thousand oaks/temple


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm down.
Lets do it in Long Beach, sorta in the middle of LA and the OC. Plus i know a really chill spot next to a starbux with plenty parking. If you folks interested i can even show u a satellite pix.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

come down to san diego better...i want to play car audio too


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

san diego's so far! lol


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

someone plan something, im free tues/thurs, and weekends, but from sept 15 and on i'll be pretty busy for a while


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

camry_tuner said:


> someone plan something, im free tues/thurs, and weekends, but from sept 15 and on i'll be pretty busy for a while


im the total opposite lol im free MWF and weekends.


ima feel embarrased. i still need to finnish building my doors. i just have my front stage lying on the ground in small pods, while everyone has a crazy SQ system lol

oh and wadaya think about a usamps factory tour? ima see if i can get us some access just let me know the date and time


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

How about next weekend? or the week after that?

Weekend of 9-10, or weekend of 16-17.

You guys wanna take a vote?

If you can definitely make it on the weekend, pls let us know.
I'm definitely down for it.

1. Kev 
2.
3.
4.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try to make it but no guarentees. Did you figure out where yet? Eng's garage is too f'n hot and if we're close to his house his wife will come take him away


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

oh if its on a saturday or sunday, factory tour no go lol


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Throw out some suggestions for dates and places to meet guys


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

An audiophile meet in socal wow awsome, I've been waiting for this for a long time. Too bad I'm in Romania till the 15th so I guess I'll just follow this thread and see if you guys postpone it enough  

npdang should join you, I think he lives around here too. 

I really need to have one of you give me some advice. I've been buiding the system for two years on my own since every shop seemed to not know what active is.

Well if you guys settle someting after the 15th I'm in.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

I vote long beach as a location?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Catalina...?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I prefer the 626 714 or 949.

626 - cheap (good) Chinese food
714 - closer, but if we end up at Jun's he has no food 
949 - closer, more centralized area if the SD guys are coming (tho Lowell is nuts and drives a lot)


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

i prefer 626 cuz yea, im there


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

so is the upcoming weekend fine for you guys? or should we push for the week after that so people can plan ahead??

I'm in 714 actually. So, go either way north or south is fine. Chinese food is good, IN n OUT is even better


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

dont care, i am busy for the next couple weekends.. school's starting and i hav stuff to do... but yea... i MITE be able to make it the 10th, or a friday...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Let's put suggestion on place, where, and when guys.. I have to pre-schedule it with "my boss", if you know what I mean...


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

How about the weekend of the 16th and 17th of this month?
It should give some of you ample time to get ready. If we have more members from the 626, we'll meet there. But, I'm not too familiar with the area, so someone should know a decent spot for us 

So far, I think dual700 (sorry, never got to know your name) will bring the Behringer RTA. I, myself, have one with a mic to bring as well. 

Are any of you running digital with some EQ and need some tuning? (I'll watch and learn your tuning skills )

Anyone else with a laptop set up for more accurate/detailed measurements?


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey i have a 701 and would really like to properly set my parametric eq. I'm not getting good sound at the passenger side, seems like the steering wheel is muting a lot of the mids. SQkev could you help me with teh RTA?


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

how about in san diego at the mexican border?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Vash said:


> Hey i have a 701 and would really like to properly set my parametric eq. I'm not getting good sound at the passenger side, seems like the steering wheel is muting a lot of the mids. SQkev could you help me with teh RTA?



I might not be the fastest one to do the job since I never had the 701 
I'm sure dual700 has lots of experience with it though.
I'll bring the RTA with the optical cable and the mic


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

I vote 626. I can meet on the 16th or 17th. But I don't have any equipment installed, so I don't probably count for a location vote.

The Hat is better than In n Out.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

oh.. you guys are moving it after the 15th ...lovely!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

sqkev, I am Eng from mobilesq.. 
If you are bringing your RTA, I think I won't bring the behringer since it's a big piece...
Sure, I love H700/701, easiest to use processor hands down imo.

How about we pick a restaurant/cafe/starbuck then go do listening session/tuning?
I suggest not too crowded place because meets = people showing up late.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Starbucks sounds great, Eng!!

Can we now decide on either Saturday the 16th or Sunday the 17th?

Since we have some people coming from OC (I hope the San Diegans folks do come too), noonish should be best, what do you all think?



Does anybody have a converter??
My Behringer requires one, I can go get one, but if one of you can bring it. It'd be great.

SQ CDs for listening session too.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

oh wait...engs in the 626 (iirc) so we doin it in alhambra? 

the only thing i find funky about that is the fact that people might get irritated around the s-bucks from all our testing and stuff.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

bah you people, i dont think i could make it after the 15th, i move in on the 15th to my new apt, and im pretty busy after that, as school starts rite away


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Catalina...?


 if this were true, id probably go..lol


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^^ I'm glad that somebody liked my joke... er, I mean suggestion.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok cool so we have a RTA which calls for some tuning sessions. Dual700 you gotta help me out bro! I hope someone could bring some good SQ CDs? I have a couple of well recorded discs, Acoustic Alchemy album and Hell Freezes Over. Did we already find a spot and day?

Just throwing another suggestion. This is a satellite pix of the starbucks parking lot im nominating in Long Beach. Here's the address:
1788 E. Willow Street
A
Signal Hill, California 908062014
562-595-9336


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

You guys should feel free to vote on either the 16th or 17th.

Location-wise, Eng, any specific sites you have in mind?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Vash said:


> Ok cool so we have a RTA which calls for some tuning sessions. Dual700 you gotta help me out bro! I hope someone could bring some good SQ CDs? I have a couple of well recorded discs, Acoustic Alchemy album and Hell Freezes Over. Did we already find a spot and day?
> 
> Just throwing another suggestion. This is a satellite pix of the starbucks parking lot im nominating in Long Beach. Here's the address:
> 1788 E. Willow Street
> ...


I gots Emma sq CD among others.

I'm down for the location above on any of the two dates.

Is this the first audiophile meet in S. Cali.? Either way...it's awsome!

*Edit: I can make copies of the CD if anybody is intrested, I don't have heavy duty equipment so that's the least I can do.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I gots Emma sq CD among others.
> 
> I'm down for the location above on any of the two dates.
> 
> ...


Put me down for one


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I can bring Behringer RTA. but need a power outlet and extension cord.
> My garage can reach 170 deg at noon, so it's a no no.
> I can show up for 2 - 3 hrs, hard to get out having fun while wife at home babysitting, lol
> 
> ...


Yo boss, why not use a power inverter?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool, bring all of your SQ cds guys, I'll try to find a program that will make a pink noise and I'll burn a CD. That way, we can take snapshots of your system's FR and make adjustments if you wanted.

How does Saturday the 16th work out for everyone? Around 11-12 at noon?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vash said:


> Ok cool so we have a RTA which calls for some tuning sessions. Dual700 you gotta help me out bro! I hope someone could bring some good SQ CDs? I have a couple of well recorded discs, Acoustic Alchemy album and Hell Freezes Over. Did we already find a spot and day?
> 
> Just throwing another suggestion. This is a satellite pix of the starbucks parking lot im nominating in Long Beach. Here's the address:
> 1788 E. Willow Street
> ...



OMG, I WORKED in that area before and always went there in the morning!
I can walk from work to that mall, LOLOL

I got iasca cd with pink noise.
I also have cds that I made for tuning..should be gewd...


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Bring a bunch of CDs Eng, I'm awaiting to hear your car 

I don't know any of you guys just yet, should I be a nerd and bring my own name tag? 

i'm kidding, but we should get a list of who's coming going and maybe a contact number (in private or on this forum, up to you)

So we have at least 4-5 for now?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am gonna bring my Maxima just in case if wife needs to take our baby somewhere, but I will hook up DIYMA 12"

On side note, don't expect too much, guys... I placed dead last in last year's IASCA  :blush: 
My teammates placed 2nds..


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

16th sounds good to me. So we down to have in int Long Beach? ^.^


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Eng, if I'm not mistaken, was it the napping mishap? 

Vash,
I have no clue what the other members would like to meet. I'm okay with either 626 or 213 310


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in. I gotta warn you though...my system isn't all sq and it ain't that pretty looking. It's mostly due to the 'waky' nature of my music too (by american standards), aa...minimal, house and such...

I left my car in the desert for 3 months, so my planars might look around the corner instead of holding straight too.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

sqkev said:


> Eng, if I'm not mistaken, was it the napping mishap?
> 
> Vash,
> I have no clue what the other members would like to meet. I'm okay with either 626 or 213 310


More like someone moved my seating to sleeping position  

I don't care where to meet..  

How about this guys..

Let's put a votin system with the area and suggested place.

We have one in Long Beach with Starbucks for instance..
Let's settle one place in 626, one in 213, etc, then we post a poll..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> I'm in. I gotta warn you though...my system isn't all sq and it ain't that pretty looking. It's mostly due to the 'waky' nature of my music too (by american standards), aa...minimal, house and such...
> 
> I left my car in the desert for 3 months, so my planars might look around the corner instead of holding straight too.


It's ok man.. judging by your sig you have very good stuff.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> I'm in. I gotta warn you though...my system isn't all sq and it ain't that pretty looking. It's mostly due to the 'waky' nature of my music too (by american standards), aa...minimal, house and such...
> 
> I left my car in the desert for 3 months, so my planars might look around the corner instead of holding straight too.


No worries, I'm ghetto when it comes to install. But, right now, I don't even have an install  . 
Just come and maybe we can all learn a thing or two from each other.  


Eng, do you have any suggestions for the 626 area?
I think once we get the places down, we should make an official thread with a poll.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a mall in Monterey Park/East LA area.
It's got starbucks, el polo loco, the hat, yoshinoya, ice cream place and plenty of parking.. Atlantic exit off 60 freeway..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Yo boss, why not use a power inverter?


Don't have one, big boss


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

dual700 said:


> There is a mall in Monterey Park/East LA area.
> It's got starbucks, el polo loco, the hat, yoshinoya, ice cream place and plenty of parking.. Atlantic exit off 60 freeway..



Sounds good to me. Also, anyone bringing a DIY12"? I wanna hear what those sound like!

David


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I'd like to come...


----------



## doggboy (Dec 27, 2005)

If I'm in town, I'm down to go. I guess I need to build a box for the diyma


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the diyma in my trunk..
Mr. K, are you bringing the $9000 RTA? hehehe


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Nope, the big $$ rta went back home...  

I do have an AC 3055, though...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Nope, the big $$ rta went back home...
> 
> I do have an AC 3055, though...


Bring it sir!!!


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

woohoo...more people coming with more gears!!!


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

yah we should get a pole for location quick. Cuz this weekend is coming up fast. Perfect weekend to meet for me. So lets get the show on the road!!!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sqkev said:


> No worries, I'm ghetto when it comes to install. But, right now, I don't even have an install  .
> Just come and maybe we can all learn a thing or two from each other.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

